

White Privilege and Male Privilege - seanccox
http://www.odec.umd.edu/CD/GENDER/MCKIN.PDF

======
PaulHoule
This is one of the reasons the left is always losing.

Just make students sit in a class and listen to a "tenured radical" and they
will vote Republican for a lifetime.

I grew up in New England where it didn't matter if you were black or white but
more what kind of black or white.

If you were French Canadian you were a dog but if you were a wasp you were on
top. There were old respectable black families on Beacon Hill but if you came
from the 'down home' South you were a nobody.

If you have any contact with elementary schools you see it is a girl centric
boys and in fact the modern diagnosis for maleness is ADHD. If you ran a
crappy clothing store and wrote a book called #BOYBOSS you just look like an
ass and would never get on TV.

~~~
seanccox
The paper is a bit dated, but Peggy McIntosh recently gave an interview where
she discussed some of the concerns you seem to be speaking to:

The key thing is to let people testify to their own experience. Then they’ll
stop fighting with each other... “Unless you let the students testify to what
they know, which schools usually don’t let them do, they will continue to do
just what the dominant society wants them to do, which is to tear each other
apart.” The students who are sitting there fighting with one another aren’t
allowed to have their lives become the source for their own growth and
development. Adrienne Rich wrote, at the beginning of women’s studies, “Nobody
told us we have to study our lives, make of our lives a study.”

[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2014/05/the-
woma...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2014/05/the-woman-who-
coined-the-term-white-privilege.html?mbid=gnep)

~~~
seanccox
Reported speech get's a downvote?

Single tear...

------
zaqokm
> "Through work to bring materials and perspectives from Women's Studies into
> the rest of the curriculum, I have often noticed men's unwillingness to
> grant that they are overprivileged in the curriculum, even though they may
> grant that women are disadvantaged. Denials that amount to taboos surround
> the subject of advantages that men gain from women's disadvantages. These
> denials protect male privilege from being fully recognized, acknowledged,
> lessened, or ended."

Ok I read this then stopped. The word "overprivileged" is shockingly biased
and ridiculous, and most of all deceptive.

~~~
seanccox
It's a personal account and you, of course, are under no compunction to
consider it. So why comment? I mean, you didn't even read the article far
enough to comprehend its context or understand what the author meant by using
that word, or how it extends, by analogy, to her experience as a white woman.

It is your privilege that you can reject the article in its entirety after the
first sentence, because you are not living any of the oppressive experiences
described therein. I just don't see how doing so is less "shockingly biased"
than the word itself. It seems like a sort of tu quoque fallacy to avoid
engaging either the text or the arguments it might contain.

